# Ruckliges Spielen macht echt kein spaß



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

HEy Leute
jetz hab ich mal ne frage
als ich angefangen hab WoW zu spieln...(so dezember)
konnte ich auf standart grafikeinstellung normal spielen
war nichts am ruckeln lief perfekt.
und jetz ruckelts echt nur noch vorallem in nordend
ich hab sogar die ganze grafik runter gestellt alles komplett auf minimal
sieht halt echt shice aus.
kann mir wer weiterhelfen an was das liegt?
früher konnt ich ja auch normal spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke für eure antworten

lg


----------



## Potpotom (3. Juni 2009)

Das wird wohl an deinem Rechner liegen... mit den letzten Patches wurde ja nochmals die Anforderung an den Rechner hochgeschaubt, deswegen könntest du jetzt die Ruckler haben die du vorher nicht hattest. Hast du in den Grafikeinstelllungen den Schatten auch aus? Der zwingt schwache Rechner nämlich in besonderem Maße in die Knie.

Desweiteren ist Nordend sehr viel rechenintensiver als Kalimdor, östliche Königreiche oder die Scherbenwelt...

Aber es wäre gut wenn du noch deinen Rechner postest und ein Mod deinen Thread in die Technick-Ecke verschiebt.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

also ich hab alles runtergestellt sogar schatten allesis deaktiviert^^
soweit ich weiß hab ich ne ati 9800 pro grafikkarte
2,3 gigaherz oder sowas und leider nur noch 512mb ram da ein riegel kaputt gegang is
und achja ein pentium 4 rechner habe ich


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Wird wohl an erster Linie am wenigen RAM liegen.. und der Rest ist auch nicht so das neuste vom neusten :/ 

Geld für ne kleine "Aufbesserung" da?_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

ja is da wenn mein vater endlich bestellen würde
aba dem lauf ich ja schon ne woche hinterher das er endlich bestellt


----------



## Blutelfofwow (3. Juni 2009)

wow da kannst du glücklich sein, dass du Wow überhaupt noch spielen kannst. 
Also ich würde den Pc aufstocken. Das mit den rucklern wird mit egal welcher Einstellung
nicht mehr besser werden.

MFG Blut


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2009)

Juleila schrieb:


> also ich hab alles runtergestellt sogar schatten allesis deaktiviert^^
> soweit ich weiß hab ich ne ati 9800 pro grafikkarte
> 2,3 gigaherz oder sowas und leider nur noch 512mb ram da ein riegel kaputt gegang is
> und achja ein pentium 4 rechner habe ich



Liegt am RAM xD

Wenn ich WoW am laufen hab brauch ich ~1300 MB RAM.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

ohaa
danke euch für die antworten
dann hoffe ich das mein vater endlich seinen arsch bewegt
^^
also danke euch


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Und was bestellt er dann? Nicht das ich denke das dein Vater keine Ahnung hat aber hier gabs schon soviele Fehlkäufe.. _


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

naja die 9800 pro ist auch nichtmehr taufrisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

also mein dad is ein echter pc auskenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der könnte mit den mitteln denk ich sogar ein eigenes betriebssystem aufbaun
also ich denke ich bekomm ein dual core
ehm ne fette grafikkarte 4gb ram oder so
und ja neues mainboard usw. damit auch alles zusamm passt


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Okay hört sich halbwegs in Ordnung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

XD ja was würdest du vorschlagen
etwas was sehr gut is und nich viel geld kostet
^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

wenn er auf Spiele ausgelegt sein soll haben wir doch den PC-Zusammenstellungs Thread

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85410


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Was heisst nicht viel Geld? Sag mal einen Maximalpreis :-)_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

danke für den link @LolTroll

ja kp so 250-300 euro
aba nur teile halt so kein kompletter pc^^


----------



## Potpotom (3. Juni 2009)

Juleila schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich das mein vater endlich seinen arsch bewegt


Wenn du meine Tochter wärst... dann würdest du jetzt wahrscheinlich vor nem "fast" neuen C64 sitzen - sogar mit Datasette. ^^

Also da die ganze Kiste ja nicht mehr so ganz aktuell ist wird es schon fast schwer da noch gross aufzurûsten bzw. stellt sich da die Frage, ob es überhaupt noch Sinn macht.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

Juleila schrieb:


> danke für den link @LolTroll
> 
> ja kp so 250-300 euro
> aba nur teile halt so kein kompletter pc^^



da mit wirst du auch net Gross Freude haben ist Ziemlich wenig.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

XD
ja aba es is echt so sry...da darf ich bei dem 10 jahre hinterherlaufen
und des mim pc war abgemacht wenn sogar ich 100 euro von allem bezahl
und ich bekomm nich mal geld von irgendwo her :S


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_350 auch okay? Dann hätt ich da was ;-)


/Edit : Achso , nur Teile? Welche denn alle?_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

also an neuen teilen wärs dann
grafikarte mainboard ehm ram riegel und prozessor
mehr wars glaub ich nich


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_K , dann wäre sowas sicherlich nicht schlecht : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

_ok ich danke dir
habs bild gleich mal abgespeichert und werds meinem vater unter die nase reiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

kannst du noch die seite posten wo du des her hast?
is bestimmt ne seite wo man pc teile bestellt oder??


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Kein Problem :-)


 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

langsam wird das mit der HD4XXX-Reihe echt kompliziert.

die seite war hardwareversand.de

aber da gibt es noch weitere wie alternate.de

und die lokalen Händler wie Arlt, KM-Elektronik und Atelco sind auch oft nen Blick wert


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Weil?_


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil?_



was weil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

thx für link =)))


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> langsam wird das mit der HD4XXX-Reihe echt kompliziert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

ach das meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, die Serie wird langsam echt unübersichtlich mit den ganzen Versionen.

HD 4870x2,4870,4850,4830,4770,4670,4650 usw.

Da blickt man doch bald nimmer durch.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

naja ich kenn mich mit sowas nich aus
deswegen frag ich leute die sich auskenn wie painschkeks 
des is echt preiswert was du rausgesucht hast
hehe
und ich hofffe hab bald wieda spaß am spiel


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

die IceQ-Version ist nett, aber für deutlich weniger bekommt man die normale. Meiner Meinung braucht man auf einer so kleinen Karte keinen IceQ-Kühler, da langt die normale HIS-Version. Kühl und leise ist auch der "kleine" Kühler, der werkelt auch bei mir.

Edit: Was mir so einfällt: Sicher, dass das NT noch stark genug ist?


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Leider hab ich die nicht gefunden , das war das Problem 

Und die 4770 sind schon seid über 1 1/2 Wochen nichtmehr lieferbar , deshalb auch die 4830 _


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

das macht natürlich Sinn...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

für einen Euro mehr hätte man auch die 4850 von HIS nehmen können


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

achja ne frage :-D
wenn ich mir die teile jetz kaufe
kann ich auf dem pc dann mirrors edge spieln??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

sollte eigentlich dann problemlos gehen.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

ok danke ....=)


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2009)

_Stimmt @ LoL

@ Juleila , nimm die Zusammenstellung hier , dann sicherlich ja : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Asoriel (3. Juni 2009)

Aber die HD4850 braucht nochmal ne ordentliche Ladung mehr Strom. Die HD4830 kommt (mit Adapter getestet) unter Volllast mit einem 4Pin-Molex aus.

Aber ich geb dir Recht, die Karte (wie eben alle mit IceQ-Kühler) ist doch recht teuer. Außerdem würde ich eher auf die HD4770 warten.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Aber die HD4850 braucht nochmal ne ordentliche Ladung mehr Strom. Die HD4830 kommt (mit Adapter getestet) unter Volllast mit einem 4Pin-Molex aus.
> 
> Aber ich geb dir Recht, die Karte (wie eben alle mit IceQ-Kühler) ist doch recht teuer. Außerdem würde ich eher auf die HD4770 warten.



ist immer ne Frage der Abwägung. Aber wenn sie jetzt noch kein neues NT kauft, dann wird es spätestens bei der nächsten Aufrüstung fällig sein, fals das jetzige nicht jetzt schon aussreichend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juleila (3. Juni 2009)

okii mach ich


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _K , dann wäre sowas sicherlich nicht schlecht :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommt drauf an ob er ein mainboard für amd prozessoren hat oder für intel soweit ich weiß sind die mainboards immer nur für prozessorern eines herstellers ist des net so? verbessert mich wenn ich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also vll. lässt er mal everest drübberlaufen ^.^


edit: oh ich dumbatz da is ja en mainboard dabei, glatt übersehn >.< vergesst was ich geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Ich wollt schon sagen ;-)_


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich wollt schon sagen ;-)_


 

xD kam mir schon iwi komisch vor, eig. kann einem profi wie dir kein so banaler fehler passieren, jedenfalls hätte ihn schnell einer entdeckt ^^

ich als nvidia fanboy würde ne gts250 von Zotac für 106,94euro
aber ich muss zugeben das die 4850 und die gts250 fast gleichstark sind, wobei die nvidia karte noch physx unterstützt was zwar keiner braucht aber erwähnenswert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob er ein mainboard für amd prozessoren hat oder für intel soweit ich weiß sind die mainboards immer nur für prozessorern eines herstellers ist des net so? verbessert mich wenn ich irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, dem ist nicht so.

Sogar die meisten Hersteller bauen Mainboards für Intel und AMD. Die größten dürften Asus, ASRock, Gigabyte, MSI sein, gibt aber noch ne Menge mehr!


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein, dem ist nicht so.
> 
> Sogar die meisten Hersteller bauen Mainboards für Intel und AMD. Die größten dürften Asus, ASRock, Gigabyte, MSI sein, gibt aber noch ne Menge mehr!


mhm sind dann wahrscheinlich teurer oderso denn ich kenn keine die beides unterstützen das nicht das auch nicht  naja ich kenn mich nochnet so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genug gesenft für heut n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

na, da haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich erklärs ausführlich.

Ein Mainboardhersteller, zB Asus oder Gigabyte, baut meistens Mainboards für beide CPU-Hersteller, also Intel und AMD. Ob eine CPU passt oder nicht entscheidet der Sockel. Aktuelle AMD-Sockel sind AM2+ und AM3, aktuelle Intelsockel sind LGA775 und LGA1366. Auf das jeweilige Modell kannst du dann natürlich nur eine CPU stecken, die auch auf den Sockel passt. Soll heißen: Auf ein spezielles Modell passt entweder Intel oder AMD. Dass ein Modell kompatibel zu beiden CPUs ist gibt es nicht, die Hersteller haben aber Mainboards im Programm, die jeweils zu einer der beiden Hersteller kompatibel sind.


Beispiel: Auf ASUS-Mainboards kannst du sowohl Intel als auch AMD stecken. Auf zB ein ASUS Maximus Extreme passt nur ein Intel, da ein Sockel 775 verbaut ist. ASUS hat aber natürlich auch AMD-Boards. ZB kannst du auf ein ASUS Crosshair Formula nur AMDs stecken.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte das so das man wenn man ein mainboard hat, da nur den prozessor einbaun kann dessen sockel drin ist also von amd oder intel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn man ein mainboard mit amd sockel rumliegen hat kann man da nur amd reinbaun und nicht intel so meinte ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nen prozessor einer anderen marke nehmen will muss man also mainboard wechseln so war des gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

